# Beef Burgers



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

This is from a horse forum I am on, thought I would share the giggle here

Here are some "hot off the press classics" following news of Tesco's 'all
beef hamburgers' containing 30% horse meat.


"I'm so hungry; I could eat a horse....." I guess Tesco just listened.

Anyone want a burger from Tesco? yay or neigh?

Not entirely sure how Tesco are going to get over this hurdle.

Waitress in Tesco asked if I wanted anything on my Burger. So I had a ?5
each way.

Had some burgers from Tesco for my tea last night....I still have a bit
between my teeth.

A woman has been taken into hospital after eating horse meat burgers from
Tesco; her condition is said to be stable.

Tesco are now testing all their vegetarian burgers for traces of unicorn.

"I've just checked the Tesco burgers in my freezer...AND THEY'RE OFF!"

Tesco now forced to deny presence of zebra in burgers, as shoppers confuse
barcodes for serving suggestions.

Said to the missus these Tesco burgers given me terrible trots.

To beef or not to beef. That is equestrian.

A cow walks into a bar. Barman says 'why the long face?' Cow says 'Illegal
ingredients, coming over here stealing our jobs!'

I hear the smaller version of those Tesco burgers make great horse
d'oeuvres.

These Tesco burger jokes are going on a bit. Talk about flogging a dead..
agggghhh NO! NO NO NO!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh:


----------

